# Thanks for all the nice comment.



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year...

I will be coming back as a member only. Unfortunately, there isn't much we can do with the arrangement behind the curtain. So we are afraid that we no longer be able to support BCA as a sponsor. I also was sad as both Patrick and I are one of the few starter sponsors here. 

But you know where to find us. If you have questions, feel free to ask us here, pm, or social media. We are more into facebook and email directly. 

To be honest, I did not even given the time to say goodbye on my section. Things kind of ended harshly but it is what it is.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

charles said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year...
> 
> I will be coming back as a member only. Unfortunately, there isn't much we can do with the arrangement behind the curtain. So we are afraid that we no longer be able to support BCA as a sponsor. I also was sad as both Patrick and I are one of the few starter sponsors here.
> 
> ...


Thx for all your contributions! Good luck with the business

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your years of sponsorship Charles & Patrick. Truly appreciated.

Anthony


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry I could not answer any pm as I was back to member storage space and my inbox was full. I now have managed to find the time to delete all my mail so that I can continue to receive pm. If you have sent me something and I did not reply, please resend your msg. I will get it this time.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

good luck Charles. Good to have local wild caught fish importer like you around.
cheers
Kevin


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Happy new year Charles. 
Fb is more responsive and far easier to show videos etc. 
Forum
Sponsorship may be a dying thing . : )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to agree with April, I don't know why anyone would pay to be a sponsor when there are so many free options out there


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the beginning of the end for BCAquaria. I will miss it. Facebook is too scattered, making it difficult to follow multiple stores.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I also find facebook hard to use. like tom said its all over the place. couldn't we all join a facebook page so we are all on one area?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

dino said:


> I also find facebook hard to use. like tom said its all over the place. couldn't we all join a facebook page so we are all on one area?


Isnt there a british Columbia aquaria fb group. Guess its not related to this site. Still quite informative

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes it used to be connected. Nickelfire runs it , the old
Owner of bcaquaria. 
Good group 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like say a big thanks to Charles & Pat for their BCA sponsorship over the years too. I still have your phone numbers so I can still get in touch if need be.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Can somebody please either post or PM me the name of the group?



aprilsaquarium said:


> Yes it used to be connected. Nickelfire runs it , the old
> Owner of bcaquaria.
> Good group
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

British Columbia Aquaria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year...
> 
> I will be coming back as a member only. Unfortunately, there isn't much we can do with the arrangement behind the curtain. So we are afraid that we no longer be able to support BCA as a sponsor. I also was sad as both Patrick and I are one of the few starter sponsors here.
> 
> ...


Brutal after all you have contributed....its sad how this has gone from a contributor/comment driven board to a rules based board since Nickelfire sold it


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Nickelfire was clever. 
He built it up and sold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. I will still help out. So feel free to pm me.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to see you around Charles. This site is now almost back to the same user size it was when you and I first started on hear back in the early 2000's. How about posting some photos of those Frontosa you spawned back in the day?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

No one wants to see those ancient photos


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> No one wants to see those ancient photos


I would love to see pics of frontosa with fry


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

josephl said:


> charles said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to see those ancient photos
> ...


Seconded. Would love to see it! Not a lot of people breeding tanganyikans locally anymore


----------

